# Demon shine snow foam £7.95 from wilkinson s



## simon_t25 (Jul 17, 2010)

Demon shine snow foam £7.95 for two litres at wilkinson s 
Gave it a go today.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

simon_t25 said:


> Demon shine snow foam £7.95 for two litres at wilkinson s
> Gave it a go today.


As mentioned in your other thread it is £6 at Asda, would be surprised if they do not have it in the Tamworth store cos that is a large store and carries more than Queslett.


----------



## simon_t25 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't go asda as a rule simply because Ventura park is a nightmare at the best of times.
Still it might be worth a trip.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

simon_t25 said:


> I don't go asda as a rule simply because Ventura park is a nightmare at the best of times.
> Still it might be worth a trip.


It would be to save £3.90 :thumb: The product is not bad (posted reviews in other threads) and available over the counter if folks usual stuff has run out and they want some NOW, it performs like many other foam products not magifoam, Chemical guys no touch wash , and AG pressure wash, but still worth a punt :thumb:


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

At my local ASDA, it is £10 for 2 litres, with the 1 litre bottle selling for £6, so Wilkos could be getting a visit if it is £7.95 for 2 litres :thumb:


----------



## simon_t25 (Jul 17, 2010)

Definitely 2 litres dellwood


----------



## dellwood33 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wilkinsons tomorrow then :thumb:


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

I quite like it as a regular shampoo. Not overly impressed as a snow-foam prewash mind.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

srod said:


> I quite like it as a regular shampoo. Not overly impressed as a snow-foam prewash mind.


i agree but there rapid dirt shifter is very good


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

andrewst500 said:


> i agree but there rapid dirt shifter is very good


Yes and better yet, you can get 5 litres for £4.99 as it is the the wash I showed you in the other thread :thumb:


----------



## simon_t25 (Jul 17, 2010)

Halfords are selling carplan nano tech wash 5L £5 half price clearance apparently.


----------



## novaecosse (Mar 17, 2013)

Was in ASDA today, they are selling the Demon Shine Snow Foam £5 for 2ltr. :detailer:

Demon Shine was £4 for 2ltr with hose attachment, so I got one of them as well.


----------



## freelanderuk (Apr 13, 2013)

Just ordered 2 snow foam and 1 demon shine from asda online delivered for £16.95 ' cheaper than driving to my nearest asda. £5 for each snow £4 for shine and £2.95 delivery, thanks for the heads up


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

freelanderuk said:


> Just ordered 2 snow foam and 1 demon shine from asda online delivered for £16.95 ' cheaper than driving to my nearest asda. £5 for each snow £4 for shine and £2.95 delivery, thanks for the heads up


I cant find it ? Do you buy a SF nozzle for it or do you put it throughyour own ? Is it called pour on shine ?


----------



## freelanderuk (Apr 13, 2013)

Try here. Then search the other pages for the demon shine , I have a cheap nozzle that fits my hose pipe and these come with some sort of nozzle

http://m.direct.asda.com/DIY-Motor/140,default,sc.html?q=car&start=60&sz=20&showHits


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Got mine from wilkinsons yesterday. Mums C2 is test car in a bit. I'm gonna use it as snow foam and shampoo I think.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

novaecosse said:


> Was in ASDA today, they are selling the Demon Shine Snow Foam £5 for 2ltr. :detailer:
> 
> Demon Shine was £4 for 2ltr with hose attachment, so I got one of them as well.


Did you say asda stocked this type of Demon Shine bottle?










It's a tenner at Halfords but I use Demon Shine as a drying aid through a spray bottle then opne hose quite a lot so spraying it through the hose from the bottle might be handier!


----------



## freelanderuk (Apr 13, 2013)

lobotomy said:


> Did you say asda stocked this type of Demon Shine bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what has just turned up for me from my order with asda direct


----------



## bigpig (Nov 11, 2012)

Would this remove any wax?


----------



## IanGC (Apr 9, 2013)

*Hoddesdon / Harlow Asda's*

For anyone else who lives round the herts essex border.

Hoddesdon Asda doesnt have the Demon Stuff in stock as its small and poo!

Harlow does have the whole range, just not as much after my ram raid :car:


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

lol, remembers going into my local tescos a few years back and 2ltr demon shine bottles where £1 a go , filled a trolley as well


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Just for interest, Demon Wash Snow Foam Shampoo was £7.99 for two litres in Wilkinson at Wigston, Leicestershire this afternoon.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

And, bother it, now just £6.00 for two litres in Asda in Kettering today.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I was wondering about this yesterday - what does Snow foam add to the cleaning process - do you shampoo afterwards, or does it replace shampoo?


----------



## IanGC (Apr 9, 2013)

Brooklands said:


> I was wondering about this yesterday - what does Snow foam add to the cleaning process - do you shampoo afterwards, or does it replace shampoo?


Snow foam is used before shampoo as a pre wash stage.

If you car is well waxed it can be enough for an interim quick wash on its own.

The demon snow foam can also be used in a bucket as a shampoo but most snow foams are just a pre-wash.

I use Demon wash in a spray bottle as a pre wash when I dont want to foam, works pretty good at this price


----------

